# Free - Two 6" Jack Stands



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Free to an OB member--two jack stands. Just reimburse me for the shipping from Baltimore, MD.

A friend w/a 5-er bought them from Camping World--four come in a box. Later he parked the old 5-er permanently and only needed two.

These two are brand new and are free to any OB member who wants them.

Size is 6" at the base, 11 1/2" minimum height, and they appear to be able to be raised to 17". Screw threads for setting the nut at the correct height, and an arm of ~ 6" length to raise the flat top of the shaft to the underside of your TT.

Trust is the operative word: whomever wants it, send me an eMail at [email protected] and tell me that you want them and where to ship them, and your Outbackers.com screen name. When they arrive, you can send me a check for the shipping cost. I usually use Fedex Ground as they are more reliable (and cheaper) than our friendly Post Office. US and Canadian shipping only please.


----------

